# wiring remote turnouts?



## Electrotech (Mar 28, 2016)

What is the correct or preferred way to wire remote turnouts? 

Do I just run the remote wires from the track to momentary switches on a panel?

I see also switch decoders like the Digitrax DS64 that allow control from the DCC controller I think.

I'm brand new to this and setting up my first layout and it has a lot of turnouts designed in for interaction and fun for my kids. 

Just not sure how this all works.

So my layout when finished will have a total of 24 turnouts, so if I used switch decoders I would need 6 of them and I don't know if that's possible, I have a Digitrax Zephyr Xtra as the controller. 

Or would it be better to wire up a switch control panel and what kind of switches do I get?



Thank you.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

While looking at your plan, I noticed that the blue section on the right does not provide for a way to get out without backing. A single crossover on the far right between the blue and red main would allow you to get out.
I would use two panels, one for the right leg and one for the upper leg.
Are you planning on motors or solenoids for your turnouts?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Some of our members have adopted 
Stationary DCC decoders to control their
turnouts. It does provide for eventual
computer control of the layout.

I am thinking that it adds too much commotion on
the DCC controller. Think. You have, say, 2 trains
running, and with the number of turnouts you have
you'll be tapping buttons like a jazz pianist just
to keep the trains from colliding. A 2nd controller
would be helpful because of this.

I have DCC. But my Peco Insufrog turnouts
are wired to 3 separate panels, each closest to
the layout area they control.

Unless you do use the DCC stationary decoders,
you do not power your turnouts with the DCC
controller. Most use an old DC power pack for
that. I use an ordinary house hold door bell
transformer. Others use cheap wall warts of
the needed voltage.

You basically, establish a COMMON bus that connects
the common terminal on ALL turnout motors and
run it back to your panel You'll also have a Red
and a Green wire FROM EACH TURNOUT to
the panel. This is if you use twin coll motors.

There is a choice of electric switches for twin
coil systems. A fairly new product on the market
offers control of twin coils AND panel lights in
addition to a built in Capacitor Discharge unit.
It is the Stapleton 751D.

You can also use 2 momentary normally open
push buttons on the panel for each turnout.

An awkward but usable system if you want panel
lights to indicate points position with twin coil
motors is to use a DPDT switch that determines point
position, and LED color, but needs a push of
a momentary button to activate. I use this system and
find it error prone and awkward. I suggest
the 751D instead

If you use slow movement stall motors such 
as Tortoise you'll only run 2 lines for each turnout
back to the panel. You'll want a double pole,
double throw (DPDT) switch on the panel for
each turnout. The Tortoise motor also controls panel
lights. Tortoise motors require DC current.

Don


----------



## Electrotech (Mar 28, 2016)

Bwells said:


> While looking at your plan, I noticed that the blue section on the right does not provide for a way to get out without backing. A single crossover on the far right between the blue and red main would allow you to get out.
> I would use two panels, one for the right leg and one for the upper leg.
> Are you planning on motors or solenoids for your turnouts?


Sorry that was a older version, someone else noticed that also and I have fixed it, required 2 more turnouts.


----------



## Electrotech (Mar 28, 2016)

DonR said:


> You basically, establish a COMMON bus that connects
> the common terminal on ALL turnout motors and
> run it back to your panel You'll also have a Red
> and a Green wire FROM EACH TURNOUT to
> ...


I plan on using the Atlas Remote turnouts, I thought they were a plug and play type unit, that had the motors already built in, is this correct or do I need motors also?

I did not realize but it also appears they come with a switch, should I use this switch, or the 751D you speak of. The supplied switches don't look great and mounting them on a panel wouldn't look nice, I like the bulkhead style mount switches where all the wiring is under the panel better.

Reading about the 751D they seem like a no Brainer allowing multiple turnouts on one switch seems like the way to go for crossovers.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Are these turnouts the Atlas Snap switch #850 and #851 by chance? If so, they have a 2"X2" switch/push button that is rather hard to put in a panel. They have a twin coil solenoid that moves the points. There is no motor. Depending on the size of the panel and whether you need LEDS to indicate direction, you can use 2 momentary on push buttons for each turnout or a SPDT with one push button. For the crossovers one switch will change both at the same time.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There may be a 'plug and play' Atlas turnout but I
have not seen it.

You can buy an Atlas turnout with and without a
twin coil point motor. It attaches on one side
of the turnout. Or you can mount the motor under
the table. But each motor has 3 terminals. One
for straight, the middle is common, the other for
divert. The wires that may come with them may or
may not be long enough so it is not unusual to use
wire from electric store.

I always recommend that with twin coil turnouts you
use a Capacitor Discharge unit. This gives a short
burst of power to throw the points then dies. It
protects the coils from burn out due to accidentally
long button push or stuck button. They are available
commercially or you can build your own for less
than 10.00.

Don


----------



## Electrotech (Mar 28, 2016)

DonR said:


> There may be a 'plug and play' Atlas turnout but I
> have not seen it.
> 
> You can buy an Atlas turnout with and without a
> ...


Ok, well I took your recommendation from above and went ahead and sent a e-mail to stapelton and I'll be ordering the 751D switches for my layout.

Thanks


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Stapleton 751 D has 2 models. You want the one for
twin coil motors if you are using the Atlas. Each
includes a Cap Discharge Unit so you won't need
to add one.

They have an additional feature. They can control
panel or track side LEDs to indicate point position.

Don


----------



## Electrotech (Mar 28, 2016)

DonR said:


> Stapleton 751 D has 2 models. You want the one for
> twin coil motors if you are using the Atlas. Each
> includes a Cap Discharge Unit so you won't need
> to add one.
> ...


Yes they have the 751D and the 751K. I ordered the D for the twin coils.

And yes I like that feature and will wire up the LEDs on my control panels.

I'm planning on 2 switch panels one for the left side and one for the right side. I ordered 20 switches, I have 26 turnouts 6 of the turnouts are doubled for switchers so I will wire them together to one switch for changing tracks.

Thanks


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*manual turnout ground throws to help get accustomed to ones layout*

With a Large "L" shaped layout. With distant switches/(turnouts) . It may be prudent to just start off with a walk around DCC hand held controller. It is my opinion that would be the preferred way to get accustomed to the Large "L" shaped layout. 
Also, the manual ground through levers come into play when following the train around with a handheld plug and play type controler. The mention of the capacitor discharge units greatly increases the correct route is thrown with the use of double solenoids. 
Regards,tr1
I'd start out with manual ground throws for your plentiful switches(turnouts).
A control panel is nice to have when you can see the specific turnout actual position. I hink it's always good practice to be cost effective. Regards,tr1 Good luck there with that! A real nice layout there you have.... Or are planning to have.Good luck to the team there!
Regards,tr1


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

I was contemplating going with some DS64's for my Zephyr. But after reading up on it I think it would be a PITA to keep hitting SWITCH and typing in the turnout number and then C or T every time.

I have ordered some 751D's and will build a console.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

DS64's also have a manual switch input. I have 2 DS64's one controlling routes into a yard and the other one that controls some crossovers. Besides showing up on the throttle and switching with the throttle I have a control panel that has a push button next to the diagram turnout. The DS is set to alternate open/close on a button press, or run all the switches to get to a yard siding with one press. It communicates the status to the loconet whether you use the DT402 or the manual pushbutton. It can also run either twincoil or stall motors, just make sure you program it before using stall motors as the default is twincoil.


----------

